# Who's who at DIY



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I post there some as tinner666. Ed the Roofer posts there under his same handle too.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

angus242 said:


> Punishable by spending 1 week in the DIY paint section. Behr paint is your friend.....:notworthy Consumer Reports says so :nerd:


That quote( Behr) is just not worth arguing ,you cannot win. The general public is in love with the TV commercials and all the publicity about paint and primer in one can.It is enough to make a real painter want to puke.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

chris n said:


> That quote( Behr) is just not worth arguing ,you cannot win.


You didn't think I was being serious


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I did my time there but had to leave the dark side. It was very much a case of a DIYer either: 1) having a plan in mind and coming there to verify it. When you disagreed with their plan, it became a fight. 2) already performed a certain task and THEN came there to ask about it.
> 
> It was very typical with tile. They did something wrong already and now my advice is to tear something out to do it correctly. Yeah, that goes over like a "how much" question here :laughing:


I've been over there for 12-18 months, mostly to screw around with angus:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/kitchen-cabinets-bathroom-vanaties-36929/

:laughing: come back angus, it's no fun any more :no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You had to bring up the jail thing again, didn't you :jester:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:whistling glad to see you're back out...again :laughing:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

*Nothing wrong here, right?*


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

_move along people, nothing to see here..._


:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I jump over to the dark side every now and then. This site is funnier.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

angus242 said:


> You didn't think I was being serious


naa:no:


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

jbfan=jbfan
I stay mostly in the electrical forum.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

angus242 said:


> AND
> 
> My favorite was Nestor-something-or-other.


My favorite too.
He is really popular in the UK building trade, most builders go straight home to log in to Home Repair, rather than go into the pub. He is so famous now that ITV producers of ' Who wants to be a millionaire' want him as a presenter. They reckon that his explanations of the answers could stretch the programme out to 4 hours and fill up all the vacant spaces though a lack of decent shows.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

stuart45 said:


> My favorite too.
> He is really popular in the UK building trade, most builders go straight home to log in to Home Repair, rather than go into the pub. He is so famous now that ITV producers of ' Who wants to be a millionaire' want him as a presenter. They reckon that his explanations of the answers could stretch the programme out to 4 hours and fill up all the vacant spaces though a lack of decent shows.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: Yeah, I think I read one of his responses there about how to re-caulk a bathtub, it was literally a mini-thesis.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

jomama said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Yeah, I think I read one of his responses there about how to re-caulk a bathtub, it was literally a mini-thesis.


All of his posts are mini thesis's, if you can wade through them, sometimes there is pertinent info.:laughing:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I went over there recently. Registered in '08 and left. Couldn't remeber why? So I went again this week. Now, I remember why! Think I'll go back down to the basement where everything is warm and cozy and everyone is friendly and secure with themselves...:w00t:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I have gone to the hvac site and offered some help when I can. It can be "educational" seeing as the diyers ask some good questions, and frequently, at the hvac ct site, there isn't much trade talk. More of the "mine is bigger than yours." stuff.

What I don't like about the diy site, is that a lot of the posts are people talking about what a rip-off the hvac guys are.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> I have gone to the hvac site and offered some help when I can. It can be "educational" seeing as the diyers ask some good questions, and frequently, at the hvac ct site, *there isn't much* *trade talk. More of the "mine is bigger than yours." stuff.*
> 
> What I don't like about the diy site, is that a lot of the posts are people talking about what a rip-off the hvac guys are.


Kinda like here?:laughing:


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm Ebbo on here and on there.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I must have rubbed Scuba_Dave the wrong way...not that I have ever rubbed anyone the wrong way, but boy he's got some thin skin. Told some guy that it should be no problem to jack up his second and third floors to replace two sections of sill plate. I told him that people that are not pros should not be giving out that kind of advice. He then said that he single handily put a three story addition on his home, pulling all the permits and completing all of the work himself.

Any guys in or near Rockland Ma or in Plymouth county. Can a HO pull their own permits and do all the work themselves unsupervised? I know around here if you have an electrician pull a permit they have to be on site at all times supervising the work.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I must have rubbed Scuba_Dave the wrong way...not that I have ever rubbed anyone the wrong way, but boy he's got some thin skin. Told some guy that it should be no problem to jack up his second and third floors to replace two sections of sill plate. I told him that people that are not pros should not be giving out that kind of advice. He then said that he single handily put a three story addition on his home, pulling all the permits and completing all of the work himself.
> 
> Any guys in or near Rockland Ma or in Plymouth county. Can a HO pull their own permits and do all the work themselves unsupervised? I know around here if you have an electrician pull a permit they have to be on site at all times supervising the work.


I will keep my comments to myself.:shutup:
here is a link to his towns exemption.

http://rockland-ma.gov/pdf/Doc&Forms/Building/license_exemption.pdf

You still need inspections, I think, but no license.......
We all know how thorough inspectors can be......:whistling


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I must have rubbed Scuba_Dave the wrong way...not that I have ever rubbed anyone the wrong way, but boy he's got some thin skin. Told some guy that it should be no problem to jack up his second and third floors to replace two sections of sill plate. I told him that people that are not pros should not be giving out that kind of advice. He then said that he single handily put a three story addition on his home, pulling all the permits and completing all of the work himself.
> 
> Any guys in or near Rockland Ma or in Plymouth county. Can a HO pull their own permits and do all the work themselves unsupervised? I know around here if you have an electrician pull a permit they have to be on site at all times supervising the work.


 
It is common in many areas of the US for homeowners to be allowed to pull all permits and to do all work on their home, and their property. You generally must attest to the fact that you will live in the house for X number of years, it is your primary house, not a commercial endeavor, etc etc.

I'm surprised you didn't know about this common clause. Now it sounds like you're trying to get ammo and call Scuba Dave out as a liar. Sorry but you're barking up the wrong tree


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I must have rubbed Scuba_Dave the wrong way...not that I have ever rubbed anyone the wrong way, but boy he's got some thin skin. Told some guy that it should be no problem to jack up his second and third floors to replace two sections of sill plate. I told him that people that are not pros should not be giving out that kind of advice. He then said that he single handily put a three story addition on his home, pulling all the permits and completing all of the work himself.
> 
> Any guys in or near Rockland Ma or in Plymouth county. Can a HO pull their own permits and do all the work themselves unsupervised? I know around here if you have an electrician pull a permit they have to be on site at all times supervising the work.


I'd certainly say that you rubbed him the wrong way, as well as the many others that have & will read that post in the future.

You have to keep in mind the premise of that site: DIY. No sense in going there simply to tell folks they can't DIY. Offer some kind of help, possibly even a safety warning, or just avoid the thread all together if you have no helpful response. The place already has enough folks who appear to only post for there own argumentative pleasure, no need to join that bandwagon. If you're offended by DIY, you should probably just stick to this site. JMO

As for Scuba Dave, I can't say that my opinion of him and his work is necessarily very high. Also, he seems to take advantage of his moderator duties/status at times, after all, he did just give you a time-out for dis-agreeing with him.................

Personally, I'd just leave the topic be at this point. Nothing good will come out of yet another online pee-ing match.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> It is common in many areas of the US for homeowners to be allowed to pull all permits and to do all work on their home, and their property. You generally must attest to the fact that you will live in the house for X number of years, it is your primary house, not a commercial endeavor, etc etc.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't know about this common clause. Now it sounds like you're trying to get ammo and call Scuba Dave out as a liar. Sorry but you're barking up the wrong tree


To imply that my motive was to call someone a liar without knowing me or the situation is a little overreaching don't ya think? I am sorry, I didn't know that you two were so close, but 14,000 post makes not one worthy of anything.

My knowledge is limited to my area. HO's can do a lot of work, but if they are going to do Plumbing and Electrical they have to pass a pretty hard test and then you have to register and pay a fee with the city. So it is not as simple as just saying that you will live in your residence for x numbers of years around here. I am surprised that you didn't know that. See how insulting that sounds.

I gave a HO advice to consult a pro when it comes to structural issues. Scuba Steve....uh Dave led the guy to believe that since he had done all of his own three story addition, that it wasn't that big a deal to jack up your two story house and replace the sill plates.

See, what you have to understand is that over on DIYchatroom, they are proud of their accomplishments, and think that anytime a pro goes over we are arrogant and want everyone to go to a pro so that we can stay in business. So anytime a pro gets involved you have guys like SD telling everyone they can do it themselves. It's a pride issue, and pride gets people hurt all of the time.

I told him that I didn't believe that he did all of the work unsupervised and asked how he pulled the electrical and plumbing. I wouldn't call Scuba Dave a liar, just misleading, maybe not telling the entire story to make himself look a little more savvy than he really is.

I would hope that most of us would agree that a HO should not start jacking up their house if they have to go an a forum and ask how to do it. Or am I way off base?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Any guys in or near Rockland Ma or in Plymouth county. Can a HO pull their own permits and do all the work themselves unsupervised? I know around here if you have an electrician pull a permit they have to be on site at all times supervising the work.


Say what you will, but this question clearly seems to be an attempt to find proof that Scuba Dave's statement(s) are false. 

It seems that you have way too much invested in that discussion at DIY, and in this thread.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Say what you will, but this question clearly seems to be an attempt to find proof that Scuba Dave's statement(s) are false.
> 
> It seems that you have way too much invested in that discussion at DIY, and in this thread.


Maybe, but seems that you may have a little too much invested in Scuba Dave.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Not at all. I have about 70 posts at DIY. I gave up because it can be like argueing with a brick wall.

Speaking of which........


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Not at all. I have about 70 posts at DIY. I gave up because it can be like argueing with a brick wall.
> 
> Speaking of which........


Takes two tango...which will be cinder block or red brick. I prefer to be red brick if you don't mind.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Tattoo=Tattoo... I like to lurk over there and laugh... I think I tried to help someone there once or twice!!


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Tattoo said:


> I like to lurk over there and laugh... !


Poked around over there a few times, but haven't joined up.
I just don't have the time to get involved.

But, of course I know of Scuba Dave, he had a whole expose' on, if I remember right, a big addition on his house. 
Many pages, many pictures, I don't even think i could finished it.


No comment...



D.


----------

